# Just wondering if anyone can help.



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That sucks and they don't like you where you work. Take your tools home with you every day from now on.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

It was the whole crew who got robbed it really sucks


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Take your tools home with you every day from now on.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Iff i had any left i would


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Company should have insurance for this.


gguadagno1 said:


> Just picked this new fluke up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy come, easy go eh buddy?


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

That wasnt in my tool bag i have it at home and carry it in my book bag everyday


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> That sucks and they don't like you where you work. Take your tools home with you every day from now on.


How do you know it was personal?

He just got ripped for his tools. Cut him some slack.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

I dint know if it was personal all not but 6 guys got there tools taken and the boss is not doing anything about it


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

You guys all need to find a new company to work for. That's some BS there. Expect more and worse BS in the future if you accept this treatment.

Even when I worked for a really sleazy EC, some guys tools got ripped off and they split the cost of new tools 50/50 (employer/employee).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> Hey guys so i went in to work last-night to do some ot and and when i got there my tool bag was out the gangbox and everything was missing. I wondering if anyone has any spare tools they can sell and help me out. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


I think it would be reasonable for the contractor to replace whatever was on your tool list if they provided a secure place to store your tools.
I have seen this done twice and it wasn't really a big deal.
What seems to be the problem?
Are they asking you to be responsible for the theft?


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

There saying we have to replace our tools


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Sue them.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

I just wanna know if anyone has any tools i can buy.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> There saying we have to replace our tools
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Show up, no tools, tell them you ordered them on line.
Make sure everybody has the same story:thumbsup:


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Butt at the end of the day i still have to get new tools


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

If it was under a company lock then the company and or insurance should be covering the loss. If he won't then start looking for a new job once you have a basic set put together. Feel free to help yourself to some of his gear if you can on the way out!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> I just wanna know if anyone has any tools i can buy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


What do you need?
We all have dozens of back up tools. If you are really in a jam, post your wish list or make an Amazon wish lost and post a link. You never know...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Give the guy a break here. If he was anywhere close to me, I would blow the dust off a few tools and send them his way. He can argue with his boss about who pays for what and, in the meantime, he's stripping wire with his teeth. Show some charity for gawd's sake  .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

jrannis said:


> What do you need?
> We all have dozens of back up tools. If you are really in a jam, post your wish list or make an Amazon wish lost and post a link. You never know...


Thank you. At least you get the point of the conversation...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

99cents said:


> Thank you, Harry. At least you get the point of the conversation...


I'm flattered you called me Harry but I am not him.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

All i need is some basic hand tools, linesmens, diagonal pliers, screwdrivers,etc... Anything anyone has for sale would be great thank you all.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

jrannis said:


> I'm flattered you called me Harry but I am not him.


I know, I changed it. I just looked at the dog


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

gguadagno1 said:


> All i need is some basic hand tools, linesmens, diagonal pliers, screwdrivers,etc... Anything anyone has for sale would be great thank you all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


I would help if I were closer to you.
But if you're looking to buy from anyone here that is any distance from you, you would be better off going to a pawn shop or search local ads. I say this because by the time you add shipping cost you could just buy it locally, maybe even at retail.

Now it's a different story if someone wants to just send it at NC!:thumbsup:

I'm sure if you had lost them in a fire or something, not at a job site, and had no insurance, many would chip in. But your company should be liable since it was in their gang box.

Still sucks that you have to go through this though.

Edit: Also, you and your co-workers should ban together and go to the head of the company about this!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

gguadagno1 said:


> All i need is some basic hand tools, linesmens, diagonal pliers, screwdrivers,etc... Anything anyone has for sale would be great thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


What city and state do you live in?


----------



## wsg (Feb 22, 2014)

I have the 4" Klein cushioned grip robertson #1, #2 and #3. If you want em, they're yours. For free. I bought the 8" long ones so I don't need them anymore. I'll even pay shipping if you'd like.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

I can put some free extra stuff in a flat rate box and send it to you

give me an address


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

gguadagno1 said:


> Butt at the end of the day i still have to get new tools
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


My butts sweaty at the end of the day.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Thank you guys i am located in brooklyn ny just give me your price and we can work something out.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## wsg (Feb 22, 2014)

gguadagno1 said:


> Thank you guys i am located in brooklyn ny just give me your price and we can work something out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


I'm from Toronto, figure out what it'd cost to ship them and let me know. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

OP- If you had of stated at the very first that 6 guys lost their tools then I would have just posted my advice for you- Take your tools home at the end of the day. It is something I also had to learn the hard way. Minimal effort on my part, and I saw about 5 times after I started doing it that it truly paid off for me and not so much for the other guys who got their tools stolen off jobs. Good luck to you, if you lived on my island you already would have what you need , but its a long way from Planet Macmikeman to N.Y.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Thankk youu any way and yess for now one any tools i have are comeing home with me


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

Craigslist tools


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

gguadagno1 said:


> Hey guys so i went in to work last-night to do some ot and and when i got there my tool bag was out the gangbox and everything was missing. I wondering if anyone has any spare tools they can sell and help me out. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Sorry brother,,,been there.

You must take your tools home each night and never let that happen again.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

that's sad!
the company I work for provide all the tools but we are responsible for them.

if they get lost you just have to replace.

hope you get some tools soon.all the best 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Part of our agreement is the contractor replaces tools stolen from their gangbox, however...

Get a police report. You might be able to make a claim on either the buildings or the contractors insurance, but you need the police report to do so.

Short term, go to lowes and purchase a pair of southwire linesmans - they are cheap and servicable. Usually sears or lowes/home depot have a cheap screwdriver set. Add a razor knife. Kmart sells craftsman tools cheaper than sears - pick up one of their tool boxes for under $10. If you have a Harbor Freight nearby, they have crappy but super cheap tools. You should be able to put together a tool kit for under a hundred bucks and a lot of running around.

Buy enough to get back to work then start replacing them.

Keep the crappy tools as a backup.

Best of luck...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> Butt at the end of the day i still have to get new tools
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Set this Amazon wish list up and I'll help you out. I have prime so you should get stuff this week if you do it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=gno_createwl?ie=UTF8&triggerElementID=createList

Not all of us are in your area.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's possible I would tear up if my tools were stolen.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Is it possible to email an HD gift card? It's a long way from Perky Nipples to Brooklyn and, of course, there's that border thing...


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sounds like a troll post.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sparky402 said:


> Sounds like a troll post.


You sound like a troll post.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

The department of labor will help


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

gguadagno1 said:


> Hey guys so i went in to work last-night to do some ot and and when i got there my tool bag was out the gangbox and everything was missing. I wondering if anyone has any spare tools they can sell and help me out. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


How many people have keys or the combination to the lock on the gangbox.
Try to observe, who has a drug problem.
Druggies, don't seem to have any moral fiber. They will even do their best friends, parents and other loved-ones wrong.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Only the one guy has the key and he got his tools taken too


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## wsg (Feb 22, 2014)

gguadagno1 said:


> Only the one guy has the key and he got his tools taken too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


$30 for shipping isn't worth it since you can buy the tools for that price. Sorry dude. 

Was the gangbox visibly broken in to or is it as if it was opened properly? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Well hopefully soon by golly, the insect overlords of the NSA will have Congress passing laws that require microchipping all hand tools so they can monitor our work to make sure we are producing and able to pay our tax. Then you will be able to find your tools much like how you can find that spy device you call your phone. Long live the Beehive


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

gguadagno1 said:


> Only the one guy has the key and he got his tools taken too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


It's sad, but that doesn't mean anything!
I'm pushing 70 years old and I've seen a lot, regarding theft, especially by people that are desperate.
Always mark your tools with an engraver, so they're able to be traced.
It doesn't always work, but there might be a time when it does.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> View attachment 37722
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


If you set this up on Amazon wish list, you would have had it by now.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Well hopefully soon by golly, the insect overlords of the NSA will have Congress passing laws that require microchipping all hand tools so they can monitor our work to make sure we are producing and able to pay our tax. Then you will be able to find your tools much like how you can find that spy device you call your phone. Long live the Beehive


cricket runs the NSA too ? holy cow, batman

So . . . what have you guys been doing for the last 2 days with no tools ?


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

How do i set it up for you? 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> How do i set it up for you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


so . . . what've you guys been doing the last 3 days with no tools ?


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Running pipe the boss dropped off power tools to use and then laid off 2 guys. Nothing is getting done and the boss knows it but we dont have any tools one guy bought some tools in but how can 4 people share one set of tools?


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to have to say this, but if your boss was 1/2 of a man, he would have at least given you guys money to buy tools and then taken some out of your pay every week to pay them off. Something is wrong with this story, and I'm not buying into it. sorry to be a cynic.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

That's what your employers insurance is for. Go to the department of labor.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

I cant control what my boss does or doesn't do thats on him. I just go to work and try to do whatever i can. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

The department of labor can though


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Howw


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Give them a call. That's what they're there for. Your employer can't do whatever the **** that he wants.

I'm sure that the laws vary state to state. Call and find out what they are


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> The department of labor can though


I'm not convinced the Dept. of Labor can do a darn thing. And maybe the contractors here can chime in as to whether their insurance covers the theft of tools or property that are employee owned.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Ill see what thay say but i dont think there going make my boss pay for all our missing tools


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Can you not just get the cheapest tools to work with for now? Do you not have any support (family, friends) where you are that could help you with this?
Something is not adding up here.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

I have rent to pay, phone bill, car payments, its hard enough to pay those with what im makeing, im alone my parents dont speek with me


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

did you ask your boss if he would loan you some money to buy tools ? that is probably the 1st thing I would've done.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Noo i didnt think about that


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Your boss SUCKS IT!!!! Find a job with someone who cares about his guys, and if they are getting any work done. What a tool.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

He just stole from you. I wouldn't put up with that bs. That dude is a scumbag


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ink&Brass said:


> I think that was the same guy who shortly after was "given" a bunch of tools by a supposedly retiring electrician and was trying to sell a nearly brand new Greenlee tracer for some odd $300.
> 
> Missing tools
> 
> And the locked circuit chaser thread.


I wonder if he ever sold that "tracker, tracer" thing?


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

My liability insurance has an additional tool policy that was no additional cost....your boss is a scumbag!


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

I take that back....read his other post. Gguadagno1 is the scumbag


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

That tracer post was hilarious! Made my day


----------

